# ammo getting scarce?



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I was at my local Wal Mart store and I can usually find tons of 9mm ammo for sale, but the other day it was almost empty. I have also noticed that .45acp ammo is hard to find even online. Lots of stuff seems sold out, and I check about every week various sites don't seem to restock.

Is ammo in general or maybe in particular these two calibers becoming hard to find?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I do know that I have been buying extra...I may not even be at the store to buy ammo,but I usually walk out with a few boxes,since I don't think it is going to get cheaper down the road....


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Same here. Usually I'll go into Walmart and load up, 700-1000 rounds. I've been in there when they've been low or out of something, but it's only temporary. I probably arrived just after someone else stocked up. No extended shortages though. Also, when someone on an internet board, here or elsewhere, posts that prices went up in their area, I and others will go in and buy out most if not all of the ammo at my store in the calibers I use in anticipation of the price increase.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

hawcer said:


> I do know that I have been buying extra...I may not even be at the store to buy ammo,but I usually walk out with a few boxes,since I don't think it is going to get cheaper down the road....


Neither do I, but it's strange to find so many online sites out of stock on .45


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Here in Ct the Wal-Marts don't seem to even stock any ammo anymore. I buy Winchester White Box by the case for about $130. My dealer has cases of each caliber stacked up all over his shop. No visible shortage here.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

About 3 weeks ago, Walmart had a price increase on WWB


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm betting folks are stocking up as much as they can to try and save on expected further price increases so short term stock is low.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Roll your own and buy in bulk. No problems.:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Geez! If I could find a case price of $130 for 45acp I'd grab it!


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I buy a case a week, even if I don't need it. .45 acp WWB 220 FMJ $130 case price.


----------



## augmister (Jan 28, 2008)

*Just bought some WWB 9MM at Wallyworld...*

Every time I set foot in Wallyworld, I slide over to the ammo case and buy a couple of boxes of whatever moves me. Bought two boxes of WWB 100 9MM for $18.42. Shelves were well stocked in the middle of little Rhody....


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

So I guess there is no shortage really then. 

Gonna have to start buying it whenever I can and keep it around. Found a few places online to buy large quantities at discount so gonna go that route soon too. Maybe once a week buy a box or 2 of each caliber I need just to keep around also. 

Good advice all


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

I try to watch my mental health, so I try not to buy ammo at Walmart. :smt076


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

To my surprise, Wal MArt had a full display case of ammo last night. FIrst time they had a supply like that in about a year. WWB .45 ACP $26.83 100 pack. WWB .40S&W 26.83 100 pack. WWB 9mm $9.93 box.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

220combat said:


> To my surprise, Wal MArt had a full display case of ammo last night. FIrst time they had a supply like that in about a year. WWB .45 ACP $26.83 100 pack. WWB .40S&W 26.83 100 pack. WWB 9mm $9.93 box.


Prices at walmart here are way above that


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dredd said:


> Prices at walmart here are way above that


Same here. If I could get it at those prices, they wouldn't have any ammo left.

-Jeff-


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

*Rolling my own. . .*



Baldy said:


> Roll your own and buy in bulk. No problems.:smt023


Lets see. This morning I went out and bought 500 copper plated 124 gr round nose bullets, some more HP-38 powder, - I still have several thousand Winchester primers at home. I figure that my cost per round is roughly eleven cents per round or about $55.00 for 500 rounds - I usually pick up the brass at the range from those guys who don't reload, and yes, I do ask before doing it. The Dillon 550B makes reloading 500 rounds about 60-75 minutes worth of work.

The only factory I buy these days is the SD loads I carry. The only other exception for factory is when I'm breaking in a new pistol.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know, but CheaperThan Dirt was out of a lot of 9mm, and I could only get 124gr. Federal HST in 20, not 50-round boxes.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I stopped in at WM today and the WWW/100 9MM was still $18.42 so I bought 5 more boxes. They had plenty.


----------

